# How Well Today's EVs address Range Anxiety



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

For anyone uncertain how well the current crop of long-range electric cars address range anxiety, these summer road trips in the Tesla Model 3, Chevy Bolt EV, and Hyundai Kona Electric provide plenty of reassurance. 



Reference from Torque News at "From Tesla Model 3 to Chevy Bolt EV, 4 All-Electric Road Trips to Inspire Your Summer Travel."


----------

